
​SCO's legal war against IBM and Linux comes to an end - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/scos-legal-war-against-ibm-and-linux-comes-to-an-end/
======
AnimalMuppet
Not so fast. SCO still has a month to decide whether to appeal or not. Given
history, I'm not betting against an appeal. It would be pointless... but so
was the whole case.

